# NEED ADVISE



## Tonia Bond (Aug 31, 2016)

I recently got my water heater installed. It was good in the beginning. But now my heater is not heating. Does anyone know the reason?? If you know any reason or remedy please suggest some. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome!!!

You know we charge extra for Canada questions.


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2016)

Electric or gas??

How long has it been installed ?

How long after did it stop hearing?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonia,
If it's an electric WH, check the breaker box for a tripped breaker or the WH disconnect.
If it's a GAS WH, check to see if the pilot light is lit and that the gas line shut off valve is in the open position?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Most water heaters come with a limited warranty.

Also it was assumed it was not a solar water heater, for that type of install, check with ICE!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome.....Call the installer?


----------



## tmurray (Aug 31, 2016)

If it's an electric hot water heater, The elements might be pulling more power than the old one and tripping the breaker. Most water heaters have have two heating elements, one at the bottom of the tank and one at the top. These elements can run independently or both at the same time. So, when using small amounts of hot water, only one element would be on, but if a significant amount of hot water were used, both elements would be used and pull more amperage than the breaker is designed for. My recommendation is to try and reset the breaker and if it happens again, contact an electrician. They will be able to quickly see how much amperage is going to the water heater and upsize the breaker if need be.


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonia

One more question to answer

Is it a tank water heater

Or

On demand??


----------



## ICE (Aug 31, 2016)

FVIR equipped water heaters can touchy if in a dusty environment.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2016)

If it is electric check the reset button. Click on the link


----------



## HForester (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow. The inquirer assumes we know everything......
"My mode of transportation stopped working. What is wrong with it?"
Geeeeeez..........and they didn't even tell us what color it I......


----------



## Tonia Bond (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply guys.First of all Thanks for all your suggestions. Mine is a electric heater installed 1 year ago. It stopped working 1 month ago. I called the installer, but he said the heater is perfectly alright. I checked the electrical wiring, it seems to be good too. I don't have any idea on what happened.


----------



## north star (Sep 6, 2016)

*& ~ &*


Is your electric water heater functioning normally now ?


*& ~ &*


----------



## Tonia Bond (Sep 6, 2016)

No.. Sometimes its heating, Sometimes it's not. When I installed it for the first time it used to heat within a short time. But now it's taking a long time and also doesn't produce much heat. Can't figure out the reason.


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2016)

Did you get it from Home Depot or lowes??

Should have a warranty on it six or ten years.

Have you tried adjusting the temperature upwards, to see what that does.

Is it the same no matter which water outlet you use???

Does it happen say first thing in the morning, when no one has used the hot water ??


----------



## Keystone (Sep 6, 2016)

Check the upper and lower water heater elements using an ohm meter.  One like
Went or is going bad.


----------



## snellsman (Dec 5, 2016)

I am not sure whether your problem with the water heater is solved since it’s been past 3 months already since you raised this issue.Anyway the problem seems to be quite common..The problem may be with the heating elements or the thermostats..And in one of  your replies I could see that you called up the installer but nothing happened.In my point of view he could have simply checked it and gone to make you feel that he has done his job .So if the problem has still not been resolved then try getting some professional help. Its always better to ask for some guidance if malfunctioning  of heater persists and I hope you take the right decision in upgrading it.


----------

